# Worldwide Child Safety Resources.



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Australia: http://www.kidsafe.com.au/
Austria: http://www.grosse-schuetzen-kleine.at/
Brazil: http://www.criancasegura.org.br/
China: http://safekidschina.org/
Germany: http://www.kindersicherheit.de/
Israel: http://www.beterem.org/
Korea: http://www.safekids.or.kr/
New Zealand: http://www.safekids.org.nz/
Philippines: http://www.safekidsphilippines.org/
South Africa: http://www.childsafe.org.za/
Uganda: http://www.iccu.or.ug/partners/index.php
United Arab Emirates: http://www.safekidsme.com/
Vietnam: http://www.asiainjury.org/


----------

